# Soda display



## Chukason (Aug 30, 2021)

i believe I am finished with this cabinet


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 30, 2021)

Well done. Looks nice.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 30, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Well done. Looks nice.


Impressive, with the R C I'm thinking your from the Midwest. Giddy up


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 30, 2021)

Chukason said:


> View attachment 229099i believe I am finished with this cabinet


A nice variety of collectibles - nicely displayed.


----------



## Chukason (Aug 30, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Impressive, with the R C I'm thinking your from the Midwest. Giddy up





Mailman1960 said:


> Impressive, with the R C I'm thinking your from the Midwest. Giddy up





Mailman1960 said:


> Impressive, with the R C I'm thinking your from the Midwest. Giddy up


South Georgia halfway between the Ocmulee river and Okefenokee swamp land of the Mosquitoes and Gnats


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 30, 2021)

Chukason said:


> South Georgia halfway between the Ocmulee river and Okefenokee swamp land of the Mosquitoes and Gnats





Chukason said:


> South Georgia halfway between the Ocmulee river and Okefenokee swamp land of the Mosquitoes and Gnats


I was stationed at Fort Stewart for 2 years loved hanging in Savanah. The swaps on base another thing every animal, insect and reptile wants to hurt you.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 31, 2021)

Very nice display, neighbor.


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 31, 2021)

Great display. Love the way you used a variety of items and not just bottles. Makes for a display that really stands out.


----------



## Chukason (Aug 31, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Well done. Looks nice.


Thank you sir


----------



## Chukason (Aug 31, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> A nice variety of collectibles - nicely displayed.


Thank you sir


----------



## TerriP (Aug 31, 2021)

Very creative, I like!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 31, 2021)

Chukason said:


> View attachment 229099i believe I am finished with this cabinet


Really nice, right down to the Coca-Cola cabinet knobs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Aug 31, 2021)

I think it looks great with the variety of colors and items.  I think when it’s too many of the same size and style item together you lose some of it.  My own shelves are a perfect example


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 5, 2021)

That looks so cool! It makes me wonder about using an old French door, like that. Love the lighting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 8, 2021)

Very nice display. It's a collage of 8 still-life soda scene variations, or something like that. It's intriguing.


----------



## Chukason (Sep 8, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> Very nice display. It's a collage of 8 still-life soda scene variations, or something like that. It's intriguing.


Thank you ! I have tried three different cabinets and I like this one best


----------



## VernorsGuy (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice! Well done. Now you have to resist the temptation of continuing to stick things in there Like I do with my cabinet.


----------



## Chukason (Sep 8, 2021)

VernorsGuy said:


> Nice! Well done. Now you have to resist the temptation of continuing to stick things in there Like I do with my cabinet.


Already have a cocacola Duncan yoyo  a paper hat that has coke on the sides like they use to wear in soda shops in the 50's


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 9, 2021)

VernorsGuy said:


> Nice! Well done. Now you have to resist the temptation of continuing to stick things in there Like I do with my cabinet.


10lbs of shi* in a 5 lb bag. That's the way i fly. I fear my China hutch is going to collapse. Not funny, I really have to lighten the load. The hutch is antique also.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 10lbs of shi* in a 5 lb bag. That's the way i fly. I fear my China hutch is going to collapse. Not funny, I really have to lighten the load. The hutch is antique also.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Eggs, and a strong cup of coffee should help.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Eggs, and a strong cup of coffee should help.


All things in balance. What's your egg:coffee ratio, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

